# can a rat be irritated by aspen bedding??



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

i was using ripped up unscented toilet paper for bedding for a while(i cleaned her cage every day of course) and it just seemed like she was doing so much better,like with the itching and making herself bleed thing. and then my brother cleaned her cage for me while i was sleeping and he used the aspen bedding(i kept the aspen bedding in the freezer for a few days and took it out and didnt use it for a while )and now she just made herself bleed a little,not alot,just a little. and she keeps itching herself so im thinking about cleaning her cage out and using the TP instead.could she be allergic to the bedding?

she was doing so well D:

o n btw she seems to never itch herself when shes on my shoulder..so i really think its the aspen bedding!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Probably shes allergic. My little dude Eddrick had a wooden hut to hide in and he kept twitching and sneezing. But i bought him a plastic tube to hide in and he loves it. He doesnt twitch or sneeze. If the toilet paper worked. Use it.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

well now ill have to clean her cage xP oh poo lol oh well atleast she'll be less itchy and twitchy haha


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Aspen is usually very safe with rats, I hate it because the smell bothers me.
Maybe try carefresh, or yesterdays news bedding. They are both safe alternatives.


----------



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

Carefresh can sometimes be dusty, so if she's sensitive it might not work. The yesterday's news could be good. Also Eco bedding is this shredded paper stuff. Not absorbent, but if your rat uses a litter pan, I get away with cleaning it once a week with three rats. Or else you could use fleece. Might be cleaner and more economical than toilet paper.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

My favorite bedding is sunseed fresh world bedding. Not dusty, very absorbent, great odor control. I don't trust yesterdays news at all so I have never used it. Carefresh is good but can be dusty and one of my girls is too sensitive for it. 

Is she still in a tank and thats why you are still using paper?


----------

